# What's the highest temp you had a brisket stall at?



## gotbags-10 (May 19, 2013)

I put a brisket on at 2am and this morning at 8 it was at 180 so I wrapped and threw it in the oven. Well that was over 4 hours ago and it's just now 185. Seems to be moving really slow. So I was thinking maybe that it was in the stall. I didn't know if they happened at that high of a temp?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 19, 2013)

I've had stalls well above 180*, depending on conditions. One thing to remember about handling meats is that once you remove to foil, etc. you reduce thermal absorption rates, and this can in turn prolong an existing stall, or simulate a stall. A true stall is a result of natural moisture in the meat evaporating to cause a cooling effect. The temp at which a stall hits can be effected by smoke chamber temp, temp stability, smoke chamber humidity, type and quantity of dry rub and wrapped/rested after rub application(?!?!?), among other factors.

I mention rub and prep process because salt can cause an early formation of bark, which can reduce evaporation of internal moisture from the meat, causing a higher temp stall to occur, as the moisture has been reduced enough for the meat temp to continue rising. A dry smoke chamber (low humidity) will also cause early bark formation giving the same result. With a dry smoke chamber you will notice much higher retained natural moisture in higher finished temp meats, but may also see very long stalls as a result of the whole process.

Hang in there...the stalls are where everything is really getting happy inside, so just let it happen.

Eric


----------



## stango (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a small brisket (4 lbs) and it has been stalled at 172 (Maverick) for several hours.  It has been in an MES for 8 hours and I am about to foil it and put it in the oven.  Toothpick goes in hard in several places.  This is my first brisket btw.  Usually do pork.


----------



## venture (Nov 15, 2013)

The stall can be a bugger.  And it always hits just as I am getting tired.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stango (Nov 15, 2013)

Well I foiled it and put it back in the smoker....... going out for Mexican dinner tonight.....Be back in 3 hours to see how things look.  Maybe a few Margaritas will fix things !


----------

